# Military Training and Civilian College Credit



## Marauder06 (Jun 15, 2014)

@TLDR20 thought of you when I read this article.

Connecticut has a lot of bad laws, particularly regarding guns and immigration.  But here is one where they appear to have gotten it right.



> The new law promotes veterans employment by requiring state agencies and universities to recognize veterans’ military training. With the signing of H.B. 5299, veterans who worked as electricians, heavy-duty drivers, or in other military occupations will receive credit for their experience when applying for Connecticut job licenses. H.B. 5299 also requires Connecticut colleges and universities to award uniform academic credit for military education and training. The law sets in place comprehensive reporting requirements to track its effectiveness over time.



I know a lot of us have experienced frustration with having to muddle through very basic courses despite in some cases being even more highly-trained than the person doing the instructing.  Connecticut is seeking to address that issue, and others, with this law.

Do I think every vet with a marketable skill should run off to Connecticut?  No way, been there done that.  Don't want to go back.  But maybe if you live somewhere that doesn't have a law like this you can use this one as precedence and get it right in your state too.


http://www.law.yale.edu/news/18450.htm#.U5ZfeUIFWnQ.facebook


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 15, 2014)

There's supposed to be an Army program (COOLS) where you can get official credentialing for all your Army training.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 15, 2014)

Il Duce said:


> There's supposed to be an Army program (COOLS) where you can get official credentialing for all your Army training.



Roger.  The problem is, not every school or trade program is required to honor it.  That changed in Connecticut with this new law.


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2014)

Il Duce said:


> There's supposed to be an Army program (COOLS) where you can get official credentialing for all your Army training.



I have a transcript that I printed from AKO (AARTS) of my training and credits, there was an option to have an official transcript sent to a school too.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah but most schools don't give a shit, or use small things to make you take the class anyways. For example I have 8 credit hours of Anatomy and Physiology on my AARTS official transcript, but because it doesn't say with lab, no credit for me.


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, It would be great if all states adopted this.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 15, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah but most schools don't give a shit, or use small things to make you take the class anyways. For example I have 8 credit hours of Anatomy and Physiology on my AARTS official transcript, but because it doesn't say with lab, no credit for me.



Bro, that's bullshit...  A&P is way more than 4 hours in the 18D course, and you spend nearly as much time in the lab as in the classroom...
But, when I got out, I barely got credit for all of the courses I took in the time I was in...  and there was no recognition in the 'world' that the UW/FID/AT stuff was valuable - whereas now, there are degrees in those areas.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 15, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Bro, that's bullshit...  A&P is way more than 4 hours in the 18D course, and you spend nearly as much time in the lab as in the classroom...
> But, when I got out, I barely got credit for all of the courses I took in the time I was in...  and there was no recognition in the 'world' that the UW/FID/AT stuff was valuable - whereas now, there are degrees in those areas.



Credit hours man. 8 credit hours is half a semesters work. For the 8 weeks of Med Funds that is about right.


----------



## compforce (Jul 14, 2014)

25B course...  16 Weeks  of IT (Reserve version) or 26 weeks (AD version) no, none, nada credit from any college.  ACE/AARTS shows it as non-evaluated and COOL doesn't cover it.  Same for every other course I had in the military.  12 years, countless courses/schools and not a single college credit (regardless of what ACE said)


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Bro, that's bullshit...  A&P is way more than 4 hours in the 18D course, and you spend nearly as much time in the lab as in the classroom...
> But, when I got out, I barely got credit for all of the courses I took in the time I was in...  and there was no recognition in the 'world' that the UW/FID/AT stuff was valuable - whereas now, there are degrees in those areas.



You know this since I talk to you, some don't. I passed my paramedic cert in 96 from Fayetteville Comm. College. I was told when I got out, all I had to do was test in my home state and shazaam! I would be golden. Um, no. P.A. told me to fuck myself and I needed to go to paramedic school...again. That's where @policemedic and I linked up. Hey D. Remember when the kenzo's would make fun of us for knowing our shit. Tina always made fun of me until ACLS then she was my buddy. Guess I retained something because Hawbaker was useless as tits on a bull.

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Same same for me. Back in the good old days, the Vet Tech program was one of the harder MOS schools, basically crammin a 2 year degree into 9 weeks.  Our class was spectacular - only 72% drop out rate as opposed to the normal 80+%.   

Still... no dice when I got home, bith WA and OR required me to take their schooling before sitting for the exam.  :wall:

LL


----------



## policemedic (Jul 18, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Remember when the kenzo's would make fun of us for knowing our shit. Tina always made fun of me until ACLS then she was my buddy. Guess I retained something because Hawbaker was useless as tits on a bull.
> 
> F.M.



Hmmm, Tina.  Shame you didn't take pictures when she jumped into your pool topless. 

And Hawbaker wasn't useless; he did a fair imitation of Larry the Cable Guy.  :)


----------



## Muppet (Jul 18, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Hmmm, Tina.  Shame you didn't take pictures when she jumped into your pool topless.
> 
> And Hawbaker wasn't useless; he did a fair imitation of Larry the Cable Guy.  :)



Yea. Her boobs are huge as fuck. Remember when I forget her name got, err, maybe not appropriate here. LOL. Never mind.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Yea. Her boobs are huge as fuck. Remember when I forget her name got, err, maybe not appropriate here. LOL. Never mind.
> 
> F.M.



L...  since when have you worried about appropriate you friggin muppet?  You and appropriate should never be used in the same treatise, much less the same sentence...:wall:


----------



## Muppet (Jul 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> L...  since when have you worried about appropriate you friggin muppet?  You and appropriate should never be used in the same treatise, much less the same sentence...:wall:



I tried to turn over a new leaf but that did not last long. I am good. I blew that shit off...

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 29, 2014)

http://newsandfeatures.uncg.edu/nursing-veterans-uncg/

This is a new program for all our medic types. I spoke with the POC listed today and they seem to have a good set up going.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> http://newsandfeatures.uncg.edu/nursing-veterans-uncg/
> 
> This is a new program for all our medic types. I spoke with the POC listed today and they seem to have a good set up going.



Awesome.  Now if other schools would get on board.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 30, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> Awesome.  Now if other schools would get on board.



Right there are some caveats though, just because we were 18D's doesn't mean we know Chenistry, statistics and micro biology, all of which are prerequisites for nursing school. One of my good buddies is always saying how because he is an 18D he should just be able to go to PA school, in fact that is a common misperception among young studs going through the course and some guys in teams. Being a medic shows you have a hands on capability. Getting A's in Org Chen and Microbiology shows you have the academic prowess to be a PA or CRNA or nurse. I'm not saying you believe that J, just throwing it out thee for other guys.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Right there are some caveats though, just because we were 18D's doesn't mean we know Chenistry, statistics and micro biology, all of which are prerequisites for nursing school. One of my good buddies is always saying how because he is an 18D he should just be able to go to PA school, in fact that is a common misperception among young studs going through the course and some guys in teams. Being a medic shows you have a hands on capability. Getting A's in Org Chen and Microbiology shows you have the academic prowess to be a PA or CRNA or nurse. I'm not saying you believe that J, just throwing it out thee for other guys.



Oh no, having a degree in Chemistry and Biology I was fully aware of the shortcomings in the Delta course, as it applies to guys thinking they are as academically equal to guys starting PA school.  You are spot on Brother.


----------

